# 09 mercier corvus AL



## mapleleaf (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi, im planning to buy from BD, the 09 Mercier Corvus AL for $795... any advice from you guys out there? with regards to its component and frame etc..


----------



## hkpc20790 (Jul 11, 2009)

*mercier*

i bought the orion last week and i am new to the sport. i enjoy it the shifter need to be upgrade. other than that i'm satisfied


----------



## mapleleaf (Jul 11, 2009)

did you buy it online?orion?whats the component of that bike?


----------



## hkpc20790 (Jul 11, 2009)

yes from BD ut had tiagra sora gears on it


----------



## mapleleaf (Jul 11, 2009)

ok,is the shipping package good?..tnx for the reply


----------



## hkpc20790 (Jul 11, 2009)

package is good arrived in 4 days mininmal assemble req'd


----------

